# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Company in Liquidation

## elaine25

Hello All

I find myself in a situation where the CCMA & Labour court awarded me funds in a constructive dismissal case.
However, when the Sheriff of the Court has gone to the offices - no-one is there.
Is it now possible that they have liquidated?
If so - how do I find out with whom?
Am I entitled to be on the list of creditors?
Thanks

----------


## elaine25

Well it seems they are under liquidation...
Does anyone know how long this process takes?
Anyone heard of or had any business with D & T trust - the liquidators?

----------


## Blurock

Best is to contact the liquidators and inform them of your claim. Then take it from there.

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

Employees are preferential creditors, so certainly lodge a claim with D&T Trust

----------


## Dave A

> Does anyone know how long this process takes?


At least months (as in quite a few) and oftentimes years.

 :Sorry:

----------

